# LL Bean Warranty Changing



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

For all the LL Bean guys/gals out there. 
http://www.good4utah.com/news/apnewsbreak-ll-bean-dropping-its-unlimited-returns-policy/962896583


----------

